# Google Chrome Browser Remove it!



## kburra (Apr 30, 2022)

Why should you delete Google Chrome?

*Google's Chrome browser is a privacy nightmare in itself because all your activity within the browser can then be linked to your Google account*. If Google controls your browser, and your search engine, and has tracking scripts on the sites you visit, they hold the power to track you from multiple angles.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 30, 2022)

Yes Google knows me intimately but can't follow me in the real world, poor thing, though it tries really hard.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 30, 2022)

I browse in guest mode and clear everything after every session.


----------



## kburra (Apr 30, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I browse in guest mode and clear everything after every session.


Note: *Using Incognito mode or Guest mode won't make you invisible on the web*. Your employer or school, your internet service provider, and the websites you visit can still keep a check on your browsing activity, so keep a note of that.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 1, 2022)

kburra said:


> Note: *Using Incognito mode or Guest mode won't make you invisible on the web*. Your employer or school, your internet service provider, and the websites you visit can still keep a check on your browsing activity, so keep a note of that.


Unless you log into a site while in incognito mode (which would defeat the purpose), how would your employer or school be able to check on your browsing activity? 

Your ISP can see everything you do no matter what browser you use. The only way to get around that is to use a VPN. I have one installed in my Chrome browser but rarely use it. I don't really mind getting ads tailored to my viewing history.


----------



## Bellbird (May 2, 2022)

Google is no worse than Microsoft Edge.


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Unless you log into a site while in incognito mode (which would defeat the purpose), how would your employer or school be able to check on your browsing activity?
> 
> Your ISP can see everything you do no matter what browser you use. The only way to get around that is to use a VPN. I have one installed in my Chrome browser but rarely use it. I don't really mind getting ads tailored to my viewing history.





Bellbird said:


> Google is no worse than Microsoft Edge.


 I agree about the legal authority or probable cause of your employer or school gaining access to your browsing activity. Even law enforcement agencies would have to produce a valid reason to get a criminal court supported warrant. 99% of my browsing activity is via a VPN.


----------



## Chet (May 2, 2022)

For the few times I use Google they seem to know my location much more accurately than the other browsers.


----------



## katlupe (May 2, 2022)

So what should we do instead? Firefox seems to be so slow. And does it really matter if Google tracks me? After so many years of selling online and publishing four different blogs my life is an open book online. I can't see that I have anything that would matter to Google.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 2, 2022)

Chet said:


> For the few times I use Google they seem to know my location much more accurately than the other browsers.


The ability to determine your location generally isn't tied to your browser. That's done by looking at your IP address. A VPN kind of spoofs your IP address and can make you appear to be in another part of the world.


----------



## Don M. (May 2, 2022)

Privacy, on the Internet, is a "myth"...no matter which browser, or search engine you use.  They ALL track nearly everything you do, and sell that data to make money.  
Unless you live in a tent, miles from civilization, most of your life's history is available on the Internet.  Just enter your full name, and note the number of web sites that pop up offering your history to anyone who is willing to pay a dollar.


----------



## ohioboy (May 2, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> I agree about the legal authority or probable cause of your employer or school gaining access to your browsing activity. Even law enforcement agencies would have to produce a valid reason to get a criminal court supported warrant. 99% of my browsing activity is via a VPN.


A Subpoena would have to be granted to conduct such records, for a private network, that does not require PC, additionally, the subpeonead party could Motion to Quash it. LE may get a subpoena or search warrant, but that does require PC.


----------



## Nathan (May 2, 2022)

Use TOR browser for better anonymity.     Putting this issue in perspective: if you're hiding from the NSA or British intelligence, Mossad or Russia's FSB  you're screwed, and will be arrested shortly.  If you are trafficking in kiddie porn you will be arrested at the airport once Interpol sees your activity.      For everyone else: browsers are collecting your online activity for resale to marketing agencies.  Yea, it's annoying but not really going to impact your life.


----------



## HoneyNut (May 2, 2022)

Today when I was searching for a car accessory item on Amazon, I was shocked that Amazon offered me a filter to apply to the items that would restrict them to my car.  Amazon knew the make/model/year of my car!  On one hand it was a convenience to filter by which accessory would work on my car, but oh my I felt exposed.
When I'd hired a real estate agent he showed me (I think I'd expressed some thought about going to meet new clients at their homes seemed risky) how he could see all my prior addresses, prior properties, and (lack of) conviction records.  He told me a story that he'd been contacted by a supposed potential buyer who wanted an evening appointment to see a high end property that was listed, and he'd checked the person who made the request and they had prior burglary convictions so he declined to do that showing.   So although I felt a big 'oh my goodness' at all the info he could access about me, I could see how that is a necessary tool for him.


----------



## FastTrax (May 3, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> A Subpoena would have to be granted to conduct such records, for a private network, that does not require PC, additionally, the subpeonead party could Motion to Quash it. LE may get a subpoena or search warrant, but that does require PC.



Kudos. You know your stuff.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jun 17, 2022)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kateof...ome-users-a-reason-to-switch/?sh=ca040ed1a3f0


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2022)

There is a way you can make Chrome more private. As soon as I read about it, I changed my privacy settings as per this article. I also use a virtual private network (VPN).  https://wccftech.com/how-to/how-to-turn-on-enhanced-safe-browsing-in-google-chrome/amp/


----------

